# Problem Distanzringe von der Race Face Diabolus Kurbel zu demmontieren!



## Stresemann (16. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich montiere mir gerade ein zweites Kettenblatt mit schaltbarer Kettenführung.
Mein Problem: Ich bekomme die Distanzringe zum einstellen der Kettenlinie nicht von der Diabolus Kurbelachse (links). Ich möchte keine rohe Gewalt anwenden, gibts da einen Tipp, da kann doch bestimmt Jemand weiterhelfen.

Besten Dank und Gruß
Marco


----------



## kernspint (23. September 2008)

zu blöd oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stresemann (25. September 2008)

Weiß nicht ob du zu blöd bist, hört sich aber so an, scheinst son Typ zu sein dem man trostlos am Arschlecken kann, da bei dir die ******* aus dem Kopf kommt und nicht ausm Arsch


----------



## McGeifer (10. Oktober 2008)

ich frag mich was die mod in diesem forum eigentlich machen ? scheinbar gar nix ....


----------

